
UTF-8 turned 20 years old (2012) - EdiX
https://commandcenter.blogspot.com/2020/01/utf-8-turned-20-years-old-in-2012.html
======
EdiX
This story was told before many times but what I thought was interesting is
that this actually tells us the name of the diner where UTF-8 was invented,
which still exists today under a different name:

[https://goo.gl/maps/d2Ps6WUNESFVtDuj6](https://goo.gl/maps/d2Ps6WUNESFVtDuj6)

Now anyone who wants to take a pilgrimage to the birthplace of UTF-8 can.

